# Itunes wont let me play songs.?



## trackstark888 (Feb 19, 2010)

when i load iunes 9.3 it les me pick the first song but none after that. I can select songs and they turn bblue. i can even edit ther information but it wont let me play them. the song i chose first contnues to play. i have already quite itunes rebooted my computer and redownloaded itunes. i need help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you get any errors? What Mac are you trying this on, and what version of OS X? Are you sure that the songs are really there? Have you right clicked and selected reveal in Finder?


----------

